# Best way to find Job in Dubai ??



## jadoogar (Jun 20, 2008)

I am american and looking to move to Dubai in next 3-6 months. I have 12+ years of experience in Telecom Industry with large MNCs and also have MBA, MS and PMP. 

What is best mechanism to find a job in Dubai? I have looked at some job sites mentioned in this forum but don't see a whole lot of jobs posted there. What kind of package can I expect? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------

